# My betta addiction



## StephLove (Apr 11, 2016)

I've got a few so I will just keep a thread for all of them. 

First is my split 10 gallon, so far it only houses my Super Delta male that I call Skunky Boy. 

https://youtu.be/Wj_HHAp55sM

 

I'm going to be buying more plants and I'm holding out for my dream dumbo halfmoon to go on the other side. 

Next is my old man that I've had for a few years.


And then the newbie, a sweet crowntail female that is my new kitchen companion.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Omg she's lovely! Actually she's the first Cambodian crown tail I've seen o.o 

Spunky is a handsome boy, and the old guy is a rather familiar face my old boy is also a red VT ^^ 

My first boy was a fancy with a touch of the marble gene he was red and blue and turned everything in-between by the time he died <3


----------



## StephLove (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks! I'm hoping to eventually start a sorority with her in it. Hard to believe that she was a PETCO special and snagged her for $4.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

My sorority is just coming together


----------

